# My new machine.



## Angelique Noire (Feb 12, 2015)

A few weeks back I posted in the Introduction thread that I was planning an upgrade with promises of a pic or 2.

I have gone from a DeLonghi Icona to this beauty. It isn't the best pic but it will have to suffice for now







.


----------



## timaldridge8 (May 17, 2015)

Looks great!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Lovely Angelique! Can't beat some chrome and gauges! Hope you're enjoying the great coffee you must be making now.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Looking good , a tidy coffee corner:good:


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Very cool set up! Which machine is this, don't recognise it


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

A Unico Splendor

Well you said you were going for it , sweet , it really looks great, is it everything you expected ?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Vibiemme?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Unico Splendor me thinks


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Very nice!

Ho hum......One day..........stares dreamily into space.


----------



## Angelique Noire (Feb 12, 2015)

Hi all and thank you all very much







.

It is a Diadema/BFC Unico Splendor.

The coffee has never been better, last night before bed I had the best cup that I have ever had and that was after tinkering with it for under 24 hrs so I guess things will only get better.

Thanks again everyone, Sue







.


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Diadema/BFC Unico Splendor.......I can't even say that before having any caffeine.

'Gaggia Classic'...I can even say that whilst inebriated. So I'll stick with that...Hah!


----------



## Angelique Noire (Feb 12, 2015)

Best you try post- caffeine infusion then Pompeyexile







.


----------

